# Looking to Buy few pairs of turkish tumblers.



## Oleg Matat (Nov 6, 2002)

In particular i am looking for the Urfa tumblers, Akman tumblers and Mardin tumblers. 
I am also interested in some of the russian tumblers as well. they are called backinsky tumblers. these birds tumble vertically and are usualy self white with a black or a red tail.
If anyone has such information please help me.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good evening & welcome,
You might want to post your request in the 'Bird for Sale' forum. I am sure there are members there who can help you out.
Good luck.
Cindy


----------

